
Building and modifying Linux Kernel with Visual Studio - Morgawr
http://sysprogs.com/VisualKernel/tutorials/kernel/
======
spindritf
Featured also yesterday
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7459234](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7459234)
with 85 points and 27 comments.

~~~
Morgawr
I'm sorry I didn't see it, and apparently the link is different too!

I'll be more thorough next time I submit a link, my apologies. Oh well, more
news won't hurt I hope :)

------
erokar
I love this. I'm getting more and more OS/tools agnostic these days and
appreciate what OSX, Windows and Linux have to offer me.

------
unmole
No, just no! Stop this madness!

~~~
victormx
Lol, i imagined Stallman saying this

~~~
drivingmenuts
I have to admit - when I first saw this I heard _that record scratch sound_
and the universe stopped for a moment.

Technically-speaking, this is pretty cool thing. Socially, this is so wrong on
so many levels, I'm surprised no one has done it before.

We could probably power a small city with the electricity generated by future-
Stallman spinning in his grave over this.

Though, we also have to allow that he might become zombie-Stallman.

~~~
victormx
"We could probably power a small city with the electricity generated by
future-Stallman spinning in his grave over this." lol, this part killed me

------
yiedyie
You can use VS for python too:
[https://pytools.codeplex.com/](https://pytools.codeplex.com/)

------
moccajoghurt
Why?

~~~
gum_ina_package
Because the Visual Studio debugger is the most advanced, wonderful, and
beautiful (if that's a thing) debugger ever written.

~~~
larrydag
Just step back and think for a minute why that is the case.

~~~
Mvandenbergh
Is it because Microsoft has always invested heavily in development tools to
encourage development of Windows software?

~~~
rplnt
I don't think that's the case when VS bundle is priced in thousands of
dollars. They just want to make good product.

------
angersock
Now if only I could count on proper C99 support from VS!

(never gonna happen...)

------
rootlocus
Wasn't this posted yesterday as well?

------
lampe3
no just no! why would you do that....

